# LRM SAN ANTONIO



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

JUST STARTING THE TOPIC EARLY


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

probably won't be any pics till late tomorrow or monday


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

WHAT UP NOE? YOU GOING TO BE THERE?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i had planned to but the person i was going with backed out. but we got a local show to go to so it's cool


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0 Sorry just running a test


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

anymore pics
  :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

any more ,,, damm competition looks tough down their :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

For Noe


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Half Time


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

The End


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

cool


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 4 2005, 08:16 PM~3752199
> *For Noe
> *


thanks REC, do you know if he place?


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

dude your lying ,,, i know texas always gets about 60 to 50 bikes at every show !!!!! post them up ,,, keep goin    :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice ass pics
nice bikes and hynas 
i love texas bikes they have a wiered style


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

i love their style ,,, just like mine ,, but mine was NORTH WEST BORN AND RAISED lol lol


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

The owner of Prophecy made the blue radical trike.
The owner of the Super Man bicycle is going to add more stuff for Las Vegas,parts,display..and his lil brother will have his radical trike done for next year


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 4 2005, 07:44 PM~3752348
> *[B]The owner of Prophecy made the blue radical trike.*
> The owner of the Super Man bicycle is going to add more stuff  for Las Vegas,parts,display..and his lil brother will have his radical trike done for next year
> [/b]


i thought ive seen that fork some were


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 4 2005, 07:29 PM~3751958
> *:0 Sorry just running a test
> *



i've notice that alot of bikes are being put on floors now instead of turn table!!!!! 

but i've also noticed that if the bikes are on the floor ,,, more and more models will come and take pictures on your bikes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

but that trike is way better than prophecy 4 real

new page :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 4 2005, 07:39 PM~3752311
> *thanks REC, do you know if he place?
> *


That bicycle looks very clean maybe 1st


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

GUESS SUPERMAN IS SERIOUS FOR HIM TO COME DOWN THIS FAR TO QUALIFY. 

SO DOES ANYONE KNOW THE EXACT PLACES??

FROM WHAT I KNOW 

SUPERMAN TOOK 1ST AND FREDDY TOOK 2ND............

ANYONE KNOW HOW THE TRIKES CAME OUT??


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 4 2005, 09:44 PM~3752765
> *GUESS SUPERMAN IS SERIOUS FOR HIM TO COME DOWN THIS FAR TO QUALIFY.
> 
> SO DOES ANYONE KNOW THE EXACT PLACES??
> ...


Pedro made it out after all.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YEAH HE MADE IT OUT THERE............

HEY IS IT ME OR DOES THAT BLUE TRIKE HAVE A DISPLAY THAT LOOKS FAMILIAR???


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

You talking about that regal from florida


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 4 2005, 10:05 PM~3752933
> *You talking about that regal from florida
> *


NO.......IF YOU TAKE A LOOK AT OUR DISPLAY THE DESIGN IS VERY, VERY SIMILIAR AND EVEN THE UPHOLSTERY PATTERN IS CLOSE...............DAMN SHOULD HAVE COPYRIGHTED OUR $HIT............


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

It sure as hell does


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

Fuk that!!!! That trike display looks familiar...maybe because its MY design!!!! That bastard. he finally stole a good idea but instead of improving it he Fuks it all up....it was bad enough that he represented the LRB Title with the piece of crap he calls "prophecy....(whatever # he's on)", but to take the best display of 04 and ruin it.....thats an insult. i'd rather take the 04 runner-up trophy and actually say we deserved it...come on!!*ITS NOT OUR FAULT YOUR IDEAS SUCK, BUT DEAL WITH IT.....ITS CALLED TRIAL AND ERROR, MAYBE SOMEDAY YOU CAN COME UP WITH A DESIGN THAT ACTUALLY WORKS, TIL THEN....QUIT FUK'N UP BAD ASS DESIGNS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THIS GUY GOES OUT AND GETS SOMEONE ELSE TO DO A FRAME FOR HIM AND WINS LAST YEAR WITH THAT..............OKAY COOL..............

BUT THEN HE GOES OUT AND COPIES THE BEST DISPLAY OF 04 AND MOST LIKELY 05...............DAMN LIKE THIS GUY HAS NO ORIGINAL IDEA OF HIS OWN............

WELL I GUESS WE SHOULD BE FLATTERED THAT HE CHOSE US TO COPY............


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

^^

WAM WAM CALL THE WAMBULACE


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I think your brother is pissed B.tex. You both have a good reason to be though


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 4 2005, 10:18 PM~3753057
> *I think your brother is pissed B.tex
> *


YEAH HE GETS MORE EMOTIONAL THAT I DO..........BUT CAN YOU SEE THE POINT.....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 10:17 PM~3753054
> *^^
> 
> WAM WAM CALL THE WAMBULACE
> *



YOU KNOW IT AIN'T ABOUT CRYING..........HELL WE WEREN'T EVEN THERE.......BUT IF YOU SPEND THE TIME TO DESIGN SOMETHING UNIQUE......THEN BUILD IT YOURSELF AND JUST TO HAVE SOMEONE GO AND COPY IT..........THAT SUCKS.

IF YOU ARE GOING TO DO SOMETHING DO IT WITH YOUR IDEAS.........DON'T COPY SOMEONE.........


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 4 2005, 09:20 PM~3753080
> *YOU KNOW IT AIN'T ABOUT CRYING..........HELL WE WEREN'T EVEN THERE.......BUT IF YOU SPEND THE TIME TO DESIGN SOMETHING UNIQUE......THEN BUILD IT YOURSELF AND JUST TO HAVE SOMEONE GO AND COPY IT..........THAT SUCKS.
> 
> IF YOU ARE GOING TO DO SOMETHING DO IT WITH YOUR IDEAS.........DON'T COPY SOMEONE.........
> *



WAM WAM :roflmao:


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 10:17 PM~3753054
> *^^
> 
> WAM WAM CALL THE WAMBULACE
> *


u can kiss my ass......!!!! i guess you never worked on something and had it stolen by a guy you dont particularly care for, ....maybe when your original ideas get fuk'd up you'll understand!!!!.......

*This is for the big boys, pee wee's need not to post!!!!...."7Up_Bike", just dont!!!*


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 10:23 PM~3753107
> *WAM WAM  :roflmao:
> *



I GUESS I SHOULDN'T TALK......CUZ WHEN YOUR BIKE COMES OUT EVERYONE WILL WANT TO COPY IT.................


WHEN IS IT COMING OUT AGAIN..........05.........06.........09???


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

PEE WEE.........I THINK U LITTLE FOOLS R PEE WEES.....PLEASE UR DADDY PAID FOR UR BIKE........HE COULDNT AFFORD TOO BUILD 2 ...........KEEP SHARING .....LOL..........


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what post # are you all talking about?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

The MOS bicycle came to see Prophecy or W3 to see if they had a chance at Las vegas they said Prophecy took there back wheel idea  and that they are ready for Las vegas.I only when to San Antonio to see cadillac P somethings bicycle but did not see it.Maybe if he does show at Los Magnificos


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 10:29 PM~3753154
> *PEE WEE.........I THINK U LITTLE FOOLS R PEE WEES.....PLEASE UR DADDY PAID FOR UR BIKE........HE COULDNT AFFORD TOO BUILD 2 ...........KEEP SHARING .....LOL..........
> *


I GUESS YOU WERE THERE WHEN THE WELDING, GRINDING AND SANDING WAS TAKING PLACE. YOU REALLY SHOULDN'T TALK ABOUT WHAT YOU DON'T KNOW.

WE HAVEN'T BUILD ONE BIKE..........WE HAVE BUILT 3 SEPARATE FRAMES......2 OF THEM WERE GOOD ENOUGH TO WIN THE TITLE.............WHAT HAVE YOU BUILT OR WON AGIAN......??

YOU KNOW FOR SOMEONE WHO AT THE BEGINNING OF THE YEAR THAT WAS TALKING ABOUT BUILDING THIS.........GETTING THAT DONE..........WINNING THIS......YOU SURE HAVE NOT SHOWN MUCH OF ANYTHING.........


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 10:29 PM~3753154
> *PEE WEE.........I THINK U LITTLE FOOLS R PEE WEES.....PLEASE UR DADDY PAID FOR UR BIKE........HE COULDNT AFFORD TOO BUILD 2 ...........KEEP SHARING .....LOL..........
> *


And you are who? what do you have what to show????....try 9 years, 2 titles, 3 different bikes, 3 LRM photo sessions, 2 runner-ups and more respect than you can hope for!!! If your not known for more than just talking shyt online and downing those you wish you could be, who are you??? Oh i know one of those "im working on my bike for next year" guys.....yeah, you aint shyt!!!! you know nothing about us, ask those who know we all build our shyt, its a TRUE family bike!!!! FUK OFF


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 4 2005, 09:36 PM~3753218
> *I GUESS YOU WERE THERE WHEN THE WELDING, GRINDING AND SANDING WAS TAKING PLACE.  YOU REALLY SHOULDN'T TALK ABOUT WHAT YOU DON'T KNOW.
> 
> WE HAVEN'T BUILD ONE BIKE..........WE HAVE BUILT 3 SEPARATE FRAMES......2 OF THEM WERE GOOD ENOUGH TO WIN THE TITLE.............WHAT HAVE YOU BUILT OR WON AGIAN......??
> ...



PLEASE PEE WEE GO WATCH SOME CARTOONS AND EAT UR PEANUTBUTTER SANDWHICH


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 09:29 PM~3753154
> *PEE WEE.........I THINK U LITTLE FOOLS R PEE WEES.....PLEASE UR DADDY PAID FOR UR BIKE........HE COULDNT AFFORD TOO BUILD 2 ...........KEEP SHARING .....LOL..........
> *


7up you need just grow up and chill


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 10:41 PM~3753242
> *PLEASE PEE WEE GO WATCH SOME CARTOONS AND EAT UR PEANUTBUTTER SANDWHICH
> *


SORRY BIG BOY ALREADY ATE.........NOT HUNGRY ANYMORE.........

BUT TELL YOU WHAT......SINCE YOU ARE BUILDING FOR "NEXT YEAR".......WHENEVER THAT YEAR COMES LET US KNOW AND WE WILL TAKE OUT ONE OF OUR FRAMES TO PUT YOU IN YOUR PLACE..........BUT SEEING AS YOU COME OFF AS ONE OF THOSE THAT LIKE TO TALK $HIT WITH NOTHING TO SHOW......GUESS WE WON'T BE HEARING FROM YOU ANYTIME SOON.........


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

7UP post a pic of ya bike, coz all i have heard is you makin up shit, dont ever try compare your self to BIGTEX


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 10:41 PM~3753242
> *PLEASE PEE WEE GO WATCH SOME CARTOONS AND EAT UR PEANUTBUTTER SANDWHICH
> *


I still dont know what you have and who you are???? i guess if i had ur bike i wouldnt claim it either!!! Do you even have a bike?....or just here to cause some trouble.....say something meaningful, c'mon "peanut butter sandwich"......thats original!!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 4 2005, 10:43 PM~3753254
> *7up you just grow up and chill
> *



SO HOW WAS THE SHOW??

DO YOU KNOW HOW THE TRIKE CLASS ENDED UP??


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 10:41 PM~3753242
> *PLEASE PEE WEE GO WATCH SOME CARTOONS AND EAT UR PEANUTBUTTER SANDWHICH
> *



Dude, the Moreno family have more talent than you could ever wish for.


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 4 2005, 10:45 PM~3753270
> *Dude, the Moreno family have more talent than you could ever wish for.
> *


*THATS THE RESPECT I TOLD YOU ABOUT!!!! GO GET SOME BITCH!!! *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 4 2005, 09:44 PM~3753267
> *SO HOW WAS THE SHOW??
> 
> DO YOU KNOW HOW THE TRIKE CLASS ENDED UP??
> *


Dont know It looks like the orange trike took first and the blue took second :dunno: 
It was a good show I had fun Legions had some nice bicycle didnt stay for the awards
because I had to post the pictures asap.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I think Pete scared him.


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

U GOT NO RESPECT FROM ME CRYBABYIES


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 09:54 PM~3753323
> *U GOT NO RESPECT FROM ME CRYBABYIES
> *


People like you make this hobby look bad you should just show some respect
and stop all this lil kid shit.


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

I SHOW NO RESPECT TO CRYBABIES LIKE THEM


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 10:59 PM~3753368
> *I SHOW NO RESPECT TO CRYBABIES LIKE THEM
> *


The Moreno's don't need anybody to defend them, but shut up already! You messed up this topic man.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAM THIS TOPIC IS CRAZY I HAD A FEELING 7-up was a hater!!! :uh:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 4 2005, 09:58 PM~3753352
> *People like you make this hobby look bad you should just show some respect
> and stop all this lil kid shit.
> *



WHATS ABOUT THEM TALKING SHIT ABOUT PROPHECY.........THERE JUST BAD HURT BECUZ THEY LOST TO HIM ....LOL


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

I AM NOT A HATER ........JUST TO PEOPLE THAT HATE ON OTHERS LIKE DUMB AND DUMBER AKA BIG TEX AND MIINI TEX


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

7UP= TonyO:0 :0 :0




just kidding


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

NOE UR A FUNNY GUY


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

InkCrimes who won on trikes?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks like they did the thing in San Antonio.


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 4 2005, 11:08 PM~3753433
> *InkCrimes who won on trikes?
> *


NOT SHURE I WAS WALKING @ AT THE TIME. SORRY

HEY 7UP WHAT BIKE IS YOURS? 
POST A PIC.


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 11:03 PM~3753397
> *I AM  NOT A HATER ........JUST TO PEOPLE THAT HATE ON OTHERS LIKE  DUMB AND DUMBER  AKA BIG TEX AND MIINI TEX
> *


I just speak the truth and sometimes it hurts especially to those who arent shyt. Im not hating i just dont like when original ideas are stolen and replicated almost directly.....hating is talking shyt to some of the best builders that take pride in what they build and have been through it all, politics and all...... we paid our dues and have proven to win with 3 different bikes....who else have done that?

Hatin' i think not, quit thinkin your making some point when your jus talkin' out your ass!!! Good night homie!!!!

.......BANG..BANG......!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 11:07 PM~3753419
> *NOE UR A  FUNNY GUY
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

DONT FORGET TO TAKE UR MEDS........AND IM NOT UR HOMIE


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 4 2005, 10:23 PM~3753560
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 11:23 PM~3753564
> *DONT FORGET TO TAKE UR MEDS........AND IM NOT UR HOMIE
> *


....c'mON do i really need to relpy.....u lost!!!

GET OVER IT!!!!


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

TELL UR DADDIE TO MAKE U A HOT BOTTLE OF MILK BABY...WAMWAMWAM


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

and those pics where from the san anto show?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

rec went 2 the show so yes they are


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

damn i wanted to go so bad 
but we had a family get together so my mom didnt let me go


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I see MARIOOOO in this BIIIItch! what time did you all get back?


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 11:27 PM~3753605
> *TELL UR DADDIE TO MAKE U A HOT BOTTLE OF MILK BABY...WAMWAMWAM
> *



no offence bro but your come backs have bin killed already ,, just give it up ,, plus we havn't seen anything from you !!!!!! and just to let you know your icon """PROPH""" 

isn't always gonna be the best in the nation ,,, so bro just stop hating ,,, everyone one thats at the top works real hard to be at the top. and yes i respect the builder's of wolverine !!!!! i guess you don't know what it's like to be at a show !!!! you might never know who will show up !! plus now since this happen ,, i think you shouldn't be ever planning to pretend make up a bike that's gonna go out to vegas some day!!!!   ,,,,,,

oh yeah we have a runner up for """PROPH"""" not my bike but a very good talented member i know!!!! 

so no heart feelings bro ,,, i just hate to see people talk crap when they have nothing to back them selves up !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 4 2005, 11:41 PM~3753729
> *I see MARIOOOO in this BIIIItch! what time did you all get back?
> *


I GOT HOME LIKE AT 11 OR 11:30
SOME SHIT LIKE THAT


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Did You not show? decided to give sic a break huh? (no offense Sic713) like the bike.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

so where's the pics? i thought this topic was about the San Antonio show ,then i come in here and all i see is kids fighting. get over it and let the bikes do the talking and if you aint got a bike ,just shut the hell up!

Thank you! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Sep 4 2005, 11:02 PM~3753389
> *WHATS ABOUT THEM TALKING SHIT ABOUT PROPHECY.........THERE  JUST BAD HURT BECUZ THEY LOST TO HIM ....LOL
> *


LOSING TO HIM WAS BAD....I ADMIT I HATE LOSING....HELL WHO LIKES IT. 

BUT THE POINT WE WERE MAKING WAS THAT THE DISPLAY THAT THE BLUE TRIKE HAD WAS ALMOST DIRECTLY COPIED FROM WHAT WE HAVE. THAT IS FUCKED UP.....NO MATTER WHOSE TRIKE IT IS. IT WAS SAID UP IN HERE IT WAS FROM THE OWNER OF PROPHECY..........SO THAT IS WHAT WE ARE GOING BY.

YOU HAVE TO KNOW THE BACKGROUND TO UNDERSTAND WHY IT BOTHERS US...IT GOES BACK BEFORE HE BEAT US LAST YEAR......

WE DON'T HATE....JUST POINT THINGS OUT. PEOPLE WHO KNOW US KNOW THAT.

NOW 7UP YOU COME UP IN HERE SOUNDING LIKE A PROPHECY FAN....WHICH IS COOL.....BUT ALL THE SMACK YOU TALK AND YOU HAVE NOTHING TO SHOW......PEOPLE ON HERE KNOW WHAT WE HAVE DONE.....AND WHAT WE WILL DO........

ENOUGH OF THIS TALK.............

SO NO MORE PICS FROM SAN ANTO......INK CRIMES I KNOW YOU HAVE SOME....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

drama....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

THERE IS LESS ARGUING AND MORE BIKE PICS OVER IN THIS TOPIC. :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=202185&st=0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Looks like it was a really good show. Two more contenders just qualified so it should make for a great Super Show!!


BOTY: Wolverine, Prophecy, MOS, Pinnacle
TOTY: Resurrection, Lil Outer Limits, Asylum


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:uh: 






> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 5 2005, 10:17 AM~3755275
> *Looks like it was a really good show. Two more contenders just qualified so it should make for a great Super Show!!
> BOTY:  Wolverine, Prophecy, MOS, Pinnacle
> TOTY:  Resurrection, Lil Outer Limits, Asylum
> *


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

whats that smiley for?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

eh nothing at all homie...nothing at all  




> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 5 2005, 10:20 AM~3755293
> *whats that smiley for?
> *


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I think my predictions or whatever you wanna call it, are fairly accurate.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah they are accurate but you never know what can happen in VEGAS. :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 5 2005, 10:22 AM~3755303
> *I think my predictions or whatever you wanna call it, are fairly accurate.
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up Mike....hows everything been over there? Tell Jesse I said whats up.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

You are right, but you must qualify to win bike of the year and the last show to qualify at was S.A. So if somebody were to come out, they would compete for just thier class, not BOTY or TOTY. 

So what do you think MIGHT happen in Vegas?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Things have been pretty tough, Ill be happy on the 2nd of October!! Thats when it will all be over. Yeah Ill tell him, you guys miss each other dont you?lol


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Just a tip the tour started in Miami right well there where shows before S.A. and you never know one of them trikes or bikes could be totally changing everything for Vegas. Just a tip not that I know anything im just saying it will be fun this year as things could change up quick. Now as you saw at S.A. Superman seems to be in pretty good form.




> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 5 2005, 10:27 AM~3755317
> *You are right, but you must qualify to win bike of the year and the last show to qualify at was S.A. So if somebody were to come out, they would compete for just thier class, not BOTY or TOTY.
> 
> So what do you think MIGHT happen in Vegas?
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 5 2005, 12:28 PM~3755325
> *Things have been pretty tough, Ill be happy on the 2nd of October!! Thats when it will all be over. Yeah Ill tell him, you guys miss each other dont you?lol
> *


hehe. he was cool as hell. good luck in Vegas.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Ok so you know something about somebody and this somebody's bike that is going to change their bike so much that it will win one of the titles this year. 

I heard that you moved to FL, if so, you wanna put your bike on our truck and take it to Vegas?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Right now im still here in NYC I will be in FL in about 3 months. Thanks for the offer thats cool if I was down there in FL maybe I would have taken you up on that.

As for the titles I dont know anything but you never know man shit changes really quick sometimes.




> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 5 2005, 10:31 AM~3755335
> *Ok so you know something about somebody and this somebody's bike that is going to change their bike so much that it will win one of the titles this year.
> 
> I heard that you moved to FL, if so, you wanna put your bike on our truck and take it to Vegas?
> *


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 5 2005, 11:17 AM~3755275
> *Looks like it was a really good show. Two more contenders just qualified so it should make for a great Super Show!!
> BOTY:  Wolverine, Prophecy, MOS, Pinnacle
> TOTY:  Resurrection, Lil Outer Limits, Asylum
> *


WELL THE TOP THREE WILL BE PINNACLE.....PROPHECY....AND MOS.....

THE TOP TWO WILL MOST LIKELY BE PINNACLE AND PROPHECY. I KNOW MIKE HAS SOME THINGS GOING AND HE WILL BE TOUGH TO BEAT BUT AS WE ALL SAW LAST YEAR PROPHECY CAN SHOW BIG AS WELL. I JUST DON'T THINK MOS HAS WHAT IT TAKES TO WIN......WELL AS IT WAS IN SAN ANTONIO. IF HE CHANGES SOME THINGS OR ADDS SOME STUFF HE WILL MAKE IT MORE INTERESTING.......BUT RIGHT NOW IT IS THE TWO THAT I MENTIONED.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE COMPETING.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

MORE BIKE PICS

:biggrin: 


[attachmentid=266801]

[attachmentid=266802]

[attachmentid=266803]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=266805]

[attachmentid=266806]

[attachmentid=266808]

[attachmentid=266809]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=266812]

[attachmentid=266813]

[attachmentid=266815]

[attachmentid=266816]

[attachmentid=266818]


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm gambling my money on Mikes' bike, since Wolverine is making a run for the title. Isidro says he changed it up again and he might have but you have to keep your faith on bikes were the true craftsmanship is.......... Pinnacle. Sebastian might make a strong showing and should place in the top three but there might be a slim possibility that somebody might pull a surprise out their ass. I've heard gossip but take it as only bullshit talk. Hope that Nobility, Legions and Finest Kreations or any others for that matter show strong. Just my 2 cents


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=266820]

[attachmentid=266822]

[attachmentid=266823]

[attachmentid=266825]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=266828]

[attachmentid=266829]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=266832]

[attachmentid=266833]

[attachmentid=266834]

[attachmentid=266835]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=266840]

[attachmentid=266841]

[attachmentid=266843]

[attachmentid=266844]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=266847]

[attachmentid=266849]

[attachmentid=266850]

[attachmentid=266852]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=266853]



[attachmentid=266855]

[attachmentid=266856]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=266859]

[attachmentid=266860]

[attachmentid=266861]

[attachmentid=266862]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=266864]

[attachmentid=266866]

[attachmentid=266867]

[attachmentid=266868]

[attachmentid=266869]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=266871]

[attachmentid=266872]

[attachmentid=266873]

[attachmentid=266874]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=266877]

[attachmentid=266878]

[attachmentid=266879]

[attachmentid=266880]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=266881]

[attachmentid=266882]

[attachmentid=266883]

[attachmentid=266884]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=266886]

[attachmentid=266888]

[attachmentid=266889]

[attachmentid=266890]

[attachmentid=266891]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=266892]

[attachmentid=266893]

[attachmentid=266894]


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=266895]

[attachmentid=266896]


THAT IS IT 4 NOW  !!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

way to go STRANGE


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 5 2005, 01:29 PM~3756295
> *way to go STRANGE
> *



THANKS FOOL, LOOK ALL OVER THE SHOW 4 YOU...... :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahaha

i didn't make it after all, i did go to a local show though


post more bike pics if you have more


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT!!!


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

yo whats up! Thanks for posting the pix of my bike STrange. I heard you were talkin to my dad...got a lot of good pix of my bike. :biggrin: Thanks for the posts.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Sep 5 2005, 09:04 PM~3759136
> *yo whats up! Thanks for posting the pix of my bike STrange. I heard you were talkin to my dad...got a lot of good pix of my bike. :biggrin:  Thanks for the posts.
> *



noproblem, I enjoyed it :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

hey strange....i remember you...yeah we got ur card and we're thinking of doing those trading cards....hey...i took first too! :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

That's greatt!!!! well congratulation on your Win :thumbsup: jsut let me know when you guys are ready I take good care of you!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 5 2005, 07:24 AM~3753122
> *I GUESS I SHOULDN'T TALK......CUZ WHEN YOUR BIKE COMES OUT EVERYONE WILL WANT TO COPY IT.................
> WHEN IS IT COMING OUT AGAIN..........05.........06.........09???
> *



He keeps saying how our Sprite bike copied his but umm as far as I know I"ve never seen a 7up bike before so who copied who there? :dunno:

As far as that trike yeah he copied you guys on the top of your walls which sucks.

Can't believe Superman waited till the last minute to bust out. That's ok I have 7 months to come up with somethin bigger and better for him out in PHX cuz AZ is FK country.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 5 2005, 07:43 AM~3753258
> *SORRY BIG BOY ALREADY ATE.........NOT HUNGRY ANYMORE.........
> 
> BUT TELL YOU WHAT......SINCE YOU ARE BUILDING FOR "NEXT YEAR".......WHENEVER THAT YEAR COMES LET US KNOW AND WE WILL TAKE OUT ONE OF OUR FRAMES TO PUT YOU IN YOUR PLACE..........BUT SEEING AS YOU COME OFF AS ONE OF THOSE THAT LIKE TO TALK $HIT WITH NOTHING TO SHOW......GUESS WE WON'T BE HEARING FROM YOU ANYTIME SOON.........
> *



Hey he insired me to build a bike. I'm gonna do up a 20" original Schwinn and call it "next year" as in "it'll be Bike of the Year , Next Year" :roflmao:

Come on 7up , Sprite bike is ready for ya :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 5 2005, 08:05 AM~3753409
> *7UP= TonyO:0 :0 :0
> just kidding
> *


Damn Noe why you think I'm 7up? :uh: 

I ain't a shyt talkin hater like he is but I'll say it again, he ain't nearly as bad as Troub3l from earlier this year and umm where is HIS bike? :dunno: Maybe he was Superman owner Sebestian Paz :dunno: but that ain't right cuz I don't see no Fonzy murals on there :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 5 2005, 08:54 PM~3755431
> *WELL THE TOP THREE WILL BE PINNACLE.....PROPHECY....AND MOS.....
> 
> THE TOP TWO WILL MOST LIKELY BE PINNACLE AND PROPHECY.  I KNOW MIKE HAS SOME THINGS GOING AND HE WILL BE TOUGH TO BEAT BUT AS WE ALL SAW LAST YEAR PROPHECY CAN SHOW BIG AS WELL.  I JUST DON'T THINK MOS HAS WHAT IT TAKES TO WIN......WELL AS IT WAS IN SAN ANTONIO.  IF HE CHANGES SOME THINGS OR ADDS SOME STUFF HE WILL MAKE IT MORE INTERESTING.......BUT RIGHT NOW IT IS THE TWO THAT I MENTIONED.
> ...


Yeah but as you well know Seb Paz is happy in 3rd place. I mean hey a couple of us have dubbed it the "Sebestian Trophy" cuz that's his thing, 3rd. Just like 2nd is Prophecy's thing. Even though he won it last year he'll always be remembered as the bridesmaid all those previous years just like Casino is remembered as the all time greatest out there. Wolverine and Spawn picked up where Casino left off ya know so its all good :thumbsup:

I just hope people will remember 16" as the TonyO trophy. Everyone has their nitche which is why I have always stayed in the 16" class. I wanna be a legend in my own class just like Mortal Kombat is a legend in the 12" class ya know? Someone's gotta bring up and represent the smaller bikes :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

i want to be able to have my braggin rights, which i have as of now, but i want to be able to say i went to LV and came back with at least a first place trophy. Bike of the year would be great but theres alot of comp. out there and it looks hard. maybe i can get it...maybe not. well see if i make it out to LV.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Sep 6 2005, 08:12 AM~3761303
> *i want to be able to have my braggin rights, which i have as of now, but i want to be able to say i went to LV and came back with at least a first place trophy. Bike of the year would be great but theres alot of comp. out there and it looks hard. maybe i can get it...maybe not. well see if i make it out to LV.
> *



I WAS THERE IN S.A. WITH STRANGE. SEEN YOUR BIKE A FEW TIMES. YOU HAVE A REALLY GOOD CHANCE. NO DOUBT. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I HAVE SEEN THE BIKE UP CLOSE AND YOU WOULD HAVE A GOOD CHANCE. I MEAN YOU DON'T HAVE THE BODY MODS OTHERS MIGHT HAVE, BUT YOU MAKE IT UP EVERYWHERE ELSE.

IF YOU CAN MAKE IT I SAY GO FOR IT. VEGAS IS WHERE YOU FOUND OUT WHERE YOU STAND.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

damn i wish i wouldve showed. hopefully next year i'll come out strong.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

anyone know how the trike class ended up? :dunno:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

IT WAS THE BLUE TRIKE 1ST THE OTHER BROWN TRIKE 2ND AND THE 12" ORANGE TRIKE THAT HAD NO PEDALS 3RD


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

are sure about that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WHERES ALL THE PICTURES? SOMEONE DIDNT DO THERE JOB.


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Sep 5 2005, 12:01 AM~3753864
> *Did You not show? decided to give sic a break huh? (no offense Sic713) like the bike.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

HERE ARE SOME PICS


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

MORE PICS


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

That little orange trike overdid it on the speakers. I mean it was cute when he just had the 3 on the back but one on the front fender and one in the steeringwheel is too much 


Hey did that orange 16" from Legions come out with murals? I see the matching pedal car did so I'm assuming he did too. Does the same guy own both? :dunno:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

PLEASE DON'T TELL ME MAN OF STEEL IS GOING ""PROPHECY""" ON US.. BEACAUSE I SEE HE HAS THOSE CHOPPER RIMS ,,,, FAT ON THE BACK AND SKINNY IN THE FRONT!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by InkCrimes_@Sep 6 2005, 06:37 PM~3764446
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

So the new blue trike, beat Lil Outer Limits for best of show?!?!?


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

That's what I want to know...no one knows the exact order?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

No one knows?!?! Are you still going to make it to Vegas Mike?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Hell Yeah im going to Vegas!!! I would really like to know who won the trike class in SA.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

so which one was the Nobility bike that showed in san antonio?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

The invisible one! It didnt make it because of the I-10 closing. It will be at Super Show.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

haha

i was wondering cause i'd seen quite a few pics and didn't see a Nobility plaque


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Why are they holding out on who won that trike class? or was it that close of a call to say a winner?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think someone said lil outer limits, the blue trike, then a brown trike, but :dunno:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks NOE you have the second diffrent answer i have got, but your answer sounds more correct.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Ya, I thought it would be like that. But someone else said the blue trike won.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

does anyone know the owners of the trikes and ask them who won!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

isnt the blue trike from the guy thta owns prophecy that what rec said


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what about the brown trike, i don't remember seeing it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the litte 12 inch with speakers in the back and the front its brown


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What club was the blue trike from?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Sep 7 2005, 03:25 PM~3770600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prophecy was with rollerz only, don't know about this one


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 7 2005, 03:36 PM~3770672
> *What club was the blue trike from?
> *



rollers only ,,, same with lil outer limits ,, if i'm not mistakin ,,, prophecy owns it so it;s in rollers only!!!


hey mike show me some pics of ,,, the invisible one!!!!


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

to clear up the trikes it was rollerz only (lil outer limits ) 1st then unique c.c. ( blue ) 2nd then the 12" true eminence (orange w/speaker everwhere) 3rd that's the way it is......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

THE BLUE ONE HAS A BROWN IMPRESSIONS PLAQUE ON IT.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

THANK YOU


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

yeah your right but they hang w/unique


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

So who will win trike of the year?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Sep 7 2005, 03:51 PM~3770787
> *yeah your right but they hang w/unique
> *


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

THE BLUE TRIKE HAD 3 BROWN IMPRESSIONS PLAQUES IN THE DISPLAY. PRETTY SURE THAT SHOULD EXPLAIN IT.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

THANK YOU!! for the winners, I was abit worried about the trike class for a min. there. here is the pic of the Nobility bike at the SA Show. 

"THE INVISIBLE ONE"

_________________________________________________________
l l
l l
l l
l l
l l
l l
l l
l l
l l
l l
l l 
l________________________________________________________l


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

I hope you comr to Vegas with mor than that!! J/K :roflmao:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 7 2005, 04:56 PM~3771220
> *THANK YOU!! for the winners, I was abit worried about the trike class for a min. there. here is the pic of the Nobility bike at the SA Show.
> 
> "THE INVISIBLE ONE"
> ...


is their suppost to be a pic their????? :uh:  lol lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 7 2005, 04:56 PM~3771220
> *THANK YOU!! for the winners, I was abit worried about the trike class for a min. there. here is the pic of the Nobility bike at the SA Show.
> 
> "THE INVISIBLE ONE"
> ...



very nice :thumbsup: 


:biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Sep 7 2005, 05:13 PM~3771288
> *is their suppost to be a pic their????? :uh:   lol lol
> *



Thats that 2010 shit :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 7 2005, 02:09 PM~3770512
> *isnt the blue trike from the guy thta owns prophecy that what rec said
> *


No the owner of prophecy made the blue trike well everything,frame,display,parts,thats what the owners brother told me because the original owner was out of town just look at the forks.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2005, 02:49 PM~3770757
> *THE BLUE ONE HAS A BROWN IMPRESSIONS PLAQUE ON IT.
> *


Thats the club the owner had on his black shirt


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

yall get out of here . i was looking at this topic first


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

whatever


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 7 2005, 05:56 PM~3771220
> *THANK YOU!! for the winners, I was abit worried about the trike class for a min. there. here is the pic of the Nobility bike at the SA Show.
> 
> "THE INVISIBLE ONE"
> ...


i saw that one there. lol :biggrin:


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2005, 01:50 AM~3767299
> *That little orange trike overdid it on the speakers. I mean it was cute when he just had the 3 on the back but one on the front fender and one in the steeringwheel is too much
> Hey did that orange 16" from Legions come out with murals?  I see the matching pedal car did so I'm assuming he did too.  Does the same guy own both? :dunno:
> *


no, not the same owner


----------



## Mr.Leatherface (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 7 2005, 04:25 PM~3770600
> *the litte 12 inch with speakers in the back and the front its brown
> *


i want to clear this up about the 12" trike. IT IS NOT BROWN, IT IS NEON ORANGE, IT ALSO HAS WORKING AIRBAG SYSTEM. THIS TRIKE IS COMPLETLY BUILT BY A 15 YR OLD BOY. HE HAS DONE ALL OF THE WORK ON HIS TRIKE BY HIMSELF, THE PAINT, BODY MODS AND THE AIRBAG SYSTEM. SO EVERY ONE WILL KNOW HE IS A MEMEBER OF" TRUE EMINENCE BIKES FROM THE FLORISVILLE TX CHAPTER". I willl not be making a bunch of worthlesss post on here, but when it comes to my members and club I will make a post to clarify any misunderstandings . ALSO HE WON THIRD PLACE SWEEPSTAKES AT THE SAN ANTO LRM SHOW.

Mr.Leatherface,
TE BIKES Council Member


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Leatherface_@Sep 8 2005, 08:40 AM~3774111
> *i want to clear this up about the 12" trike. IT IS NOT BROWN, IT IS NEON ORANGE, IT ALSO HAS WORKING AIRBAG SYSTEM. THIS TRIKE IS COMPLETLY BUILT BY A 15 YR OLD BOY. HE HAS DONE ALL OF THE WORK ON HIS TRIKE BY HIMSELF, THE PAINT, BODY MODS AND THE AIRBAG SYSTEM. SO EVERY ONE WILL KNOW HE IS A MEMEBER OF" TRUE EMINENCE BIKES FROM THE FLORISVILLE TX CHAPTER".  I willl not be making a bunch of worthlesss post on here, but when it comes to my members and club I will make a post to clarify any misunderstandings . ALSO HE WON THIRD PLACE SWEEPSTAKES AT THE SAN ANTO LRM SHOW.
> 
> Mr.Leatherface,
> ...



Huh?  12" bikes do not qualify for sweepstakes at LRM shows otherwise Mortal Kombat would have beaten my ass up in PHX. They qualify for special awards but not sweeps. I personally asked the judge Richard at the PHX show last year when I lost my ass to Creamator and he told me 16" and 20" bikes qualify for sweeps but not 12" so did they change the rules? :dunno: Not callin you out or nothin bro just wondering.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Sep 7 2005, 11:59 PM~3770454
> *Ya, I thought it would be like that. But someone else said the blue trike won.
> *


The only thing the blue trike has is display and upholstery points. Parts and frame don't look quality enough to beat Lil Outer Limits, just my 2 cents. I'm not hating I'm just trying to be realistic. I know people will interpret this as hate or whatever but think about this what is it to me? I'm a 16" bike so I ain't even going up in the trike class I'm just callin it as I see it and I see blue trike as being quality sweepstakes but doesn't have what it takes to beat Lil Outer Limits. I see no TVs, nothin like that on there :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 7 2005, 10:45 PM~3774377
> *Huh?    12" bikes do not qualify for sweepstakes at LRM shows otherwise Mortal Kombat would have beaten my ass up in PHX.  They qualify for special awards but not sweeps.  I personally asked the judge Richard at the PHX show last year when I lost my ass to Creamator and he told me 16" and 20" bikes qualify for sweeps but not 12" so did they change the rules? :dunno:  Not callin you out or nothin bro just wondering.
> *


I THINK ITS DIFFERENT FOR TRIKES CAUSE IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT SIZE YOU ARE, YOU ARE STILL COMPETING AGAINST ALL TRIKES FOR SWEEPSTAKES.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Ya, I'm pretty sure that's the way it sounded when I read the rules.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 8 2005, 05:56 AM~3774888
> *I THINK ITS DIFFERENT FOR TRIKES CAUSE IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT SIZE YOU ARE, YOU ARE STILL COMPETING AGAINST ALL TRIKES FOR SWEEPSTAKES.
> *


YOUR RIGHT ALL TRIKES ARE THE SAME WHEN IT COMES TO SWEEPSTAKES..
THAT IS WHAT I WAS TOLD BY THE JUDGE...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 8 2005, 10:29 PM~3776559
> *YOUR RIGHT ALL TRIKES ARE THE SAME WHEN IT COMES TO SWEEPSTAKES..
> THAT IS WHAT I WAS TOLD BY THE JUDGE...
> *


Damn that's crazy. I wanna build me a tiny ass little pedal trike and go for Trike of the Year next year. 

Even if X Trike makes a comeback next year (which I doubt since his ass is retired or on Xgames or something now) I can still have a shot against him


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Sep 7 2005, 11:11 AM~3767328
> *PLEASE DON'T TELL ME MAN OF STEEL IS GOING ""PROPHECY""" ON US.. BEACAUSE I SEE HE HAS THOSE CHOPPER RIMS ,,,, FAT ON THE BACK AND SKINNY IN THE FRONT!!!!!!!
> *



Damn I didnt notice that until now. He did new rims but I don't see the disc brakes or spinners on them. He had those on the last set but now they're just custom shaped so that means he actually goes down on his wheels/tires points now


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Sep 5 2005, 11:23 PM~3756256
> *[attachmentid=266895]
> 
> [attachmentid=266896]
> ...



I see a vinyl graphic on the hood of that spiderman pedal car. Does that count as mural points? :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another good topic


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE DOING IT BIG IN S.A.

THIS IS MY BIKE










THE REST ARE MY FRIENDS


----------

